

How One Airline Skirts the Ash Clouds  - tokenadult
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704133804575198183757930998.html?mod=WSJ_latestheadlines

======
tokenadult
"Alaska Airlines knows volcanic ash. Its decades of experience navigating
around volcanic eruptions in Washington and Alaska could prove useful as
airlines return to Europe's ash-plagued skies."

